# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  How bout those Knicks

## Rwy

Looking like a contender............. :Evil2:

----------


## Zodiac82

right now they're playin my Wizards( who dont look like a contender) but are DEFINITELY playin better

----------


## jodyra

> Looking like a contender.............


Oklahoma Thunder

----------


## Rwy

They played down to competition that game against wizards and were cocky coming in. A mature team does not do that. Thats only thing that worries me is the maturity of the knicks otherwise lock it up knicks vs thunder mvp vs mvp runner up

----------


## Zodiac82

> They played down to competition that game against wizards and were cocky coming in. A mature team does not do that. Thats only thing that worries me is the maturity of the knicks otherwise lock it up knicks vs thunder mvp vs mvp runner up


we should be a contender next season

----------


## Rwy

yea I dont know about that one lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> yea I dont know about that one lol


hoping against hope lol

----------


## Rwy

hey the knicks were just as bad and just a short time ago and we have been bad for a long time

----------


## likelifting

I actually like the Knicks. I don't normally but like their makeup this year. And Melo is great. I friggin HATE K Garnett and Melo was going to drop that punk right at half court but KG wanted NONE of a pissed off Melo. I was never a big Melo fan, but I am now. He fights underneath for his buckets. He isn't a *****.

----------


## Rwy

They are fun to watch. Good game with the clippers and knicks right now

Melo is a bully down low and I think everyone (possibly even celtics fans) are disgusted with garnett

----------


## Rwy

They are fun to watch. Good game with the clippers and knicks right now

Melo is a bully down low and I think everyone (possibly even celtics fans) are disgusted with garnett

----------


## likelifting

Felton is playing great today.

And he goes down.

----------


## Rwy

Frustrating game. No one came to play but Felton and Melo

I would still try to move Amare.No one will take him though

----------


## thai007goy

Those Knicks are not beating Miami in a seven game series.

----------


## Rwy

Miami has to beat the knicks this year before you can say anything about a 7 game series


I think the better saying should be the heat should be scared of the knicks in the playoffs

----------


## Rwy

Lets go Ny 

NY NY NYNY NYNYNYNYNNNNYYYNYYYNY

----------


## humbleman

> Miami has to beat the knicks this year before you can say anything about a 7 game series
> 
> I think the better saying should be the heat should be scared of the knicks in the playoffs


Lmao..your kidding right?

----------


## Rwy

Not in the least homie.....

----------


## "Maximus"

> Not in the least homie.....


..And I "LoL'd" bwahahahahah!

 :Smilie:

----------


## wolves42

Lets go Miami Heat!

Heat!

----------


## Rwy

What do you fools think I am going to say. My team sucks and they are going to lose

----------


## Rwy

Wades knee is hurting.....uh ohhh

----------


## humbleman

> What do you fools think I am going to say. My team sucks and they are going to lose


Lol I see your point

----------


## Rwy

Going to the game tonight. Watch the knicks advance for the first time in over a decade...lol


so sad. Garden should be rocking

----------


## Rwy

> Lol I see your point


yea thats the easiest way to end the whose team is better conversation!!! lol

----------


## basketballfan22

2013 NBA Finals: San Antonio Spurs vs. Miami Heat! I wouldn't mind playing your Knicks, but I don't think New York can stop God, aka LeBron James, lol.

----------


## Rwy

Here are the facts......

Melo, chander, and JR have sucked big donkey dickin th playoffs
Woodsons adjustments should have him fired this offseason
The officiating has been god awful but that does not make you lose games

----------


## basketballfan22

Haha, yeah that loss must have been brutal. No offense, but I have never been a big fan of Carmelo Anthony. I think he is a little overrated (even though a retard voted him as MVP) and can be a little bit of a ball hog. I think the series will go 7 though. In other news, I am worried about tomorrow's game. I know we should beat the Warriors, but I always get a little stressed when my Spurs play.

----------


## wolves42

> Haha, yeah that loss must have been brutal. No offense, but I have never been a big fan of Carmelo Anthony. I think he is a little overrated (even though a retard voted him as MVP) and can be a little bit of a ball hog. I think the series will go 7 though. In other news, I am worried about tomorrow's game. I know we should beat the Warriors, but I always get a little stressed when my Spurs play.


Yeah, I think the Spurs will win tomorrow as well along with the Heat vs the Bulls!

----------


## basketballfan22

> Yeah, I think the Spurs will win tomorrow as well along with the Heat vs the Bulls!


I hope so. The game starts at 7:30 MT on TNT. Speaking of which, am I the only one here that loves _Inside the NBA_? Chuck is the greatest man on Earth! Sorry for the tangent Rwy. I don't mean to "hijack" your thread.

----------


## "Maximus"

> I hope so. The game starts at 7:30 MT on TNT. Speaking of which, am I the only one here that loves _Inside the NBA_? Chuck is the greatest man on Earth! Sorry for the tangent Rwy. I don't mean to "hijack" your thread.


Really? Are you in the "In" boards too, as a member? PM me your handle, if you mind disclosing it on the open forums.. Feels good not to be the minority lol!

Oh, Rwy buddy... I don't hold a crystal ball man, but I really wish your Knicks the best.. I rather play them than the Pacers.. I don't want to run my mouth (lol) but if we must, we will take down whoever makes it to the finals.. And the Spurs... Maybe!!!  :Devil:

----------


## basketballfan22

> Really? Are you in the "In" boards too, as a member? PM me your handle, if you mind disclosing it on the open forums.. Feels good not to be the minority lol!
> 
> Oh, Rwy buddy... I don't hold a crystal ball man, but I really wish your Knicks the best.. I rather play them than the Pacers.. I don't want to run my mouth (lol) but if we must, we will take down whoever makes it to the finals.. And the Spurs... Maybe!!!


Nah, man. Honestly, this is the only online forum I am a part of; and it is so I can learn as much as I can about diet, supplements, workouts, and (when I decide to do it) intelligent ways to take AAS. I have watched the NBA and _Inside_ for years though. I used to read up on the history of the game and look up statistics of the all-time greats. I am definitely an NBA nerd.

Unfortunately, they no longer upload the episodes on the Internet, which sucks because I miss episodes from time-to-time. The show got even better (which I didn't think was possible) when Shaq joined too. Even though it is just a sports show dedicated to the NBA, it is honestly one of my favorite TV shows ever. I laugh my ass off every time I watch it.

As for your Heat, I must admit they are good and would justifiably be the favorite against my Spurs. We can still beat them though. The Spurs beat LeBron once in the Finals before, granted he and his team are MUCH better now, but still.

----------


## Rwy

> Haha, yeah that loss must have been brutal. No offense, but I have never been a big fan of Carmelo Anthony. I think he is a little overrated (even though a retard voted him as MVP) and can be a little bit of a ball hog. I think the series will go 7 though. In other news, I am worried about tomorrow's game. I know we should beat the Warriors, but I always get a little stressed when my Spurs play.


I am not a fan of his either. He is a great player and if he could shake 5 bad shots a game and looked to get others involved more it would really put him on a nother level. However when he is on there is no one like him when he is on. It just doesnt seen to happen in the playoffs

----------


## Rwy

> Really? Are you in the "In" boards too, as a member? PM me your handle, if you mind disclosing it on the open forums.. Feels good not to be the minority lol!
> 
> Oh, Rwy buddy... I don't hold a crystal ball man, but I really wish your Knicks the best.. I rather play them than the Pacers.. I don't want to run my mouth (lol) but if we must, we will take down whoever makes it to the finals.. And the Spurs... Maybe!!!


That guy who voted against lebron is an idiot and I hate when NY fans chant mvp for melo.....

Its not even a discussion. We have so much talent but it is misused and woodsone has no idea what he is doing at times. Its hard to think we have a chance at anything with the past 4 games

----------


## basketballfan22

> I am not a fan of his either. He is a great player and if he could shake 5 bad shots a game and looked to get others involved more it would really put him on a nother level. However when he is on there is no one like him when he is on. It just doesnt seen to happen in the playoffs


There is no denying his scoring ability. Charles Barkley frequently cites him as the best scorer (with maybe the exception of Durant) in the league, but he reminds me of Allen Iverson. AI was an amazing scorer, but he wasn't the best team player. He shot the ball a lot; and consequently, scored a lot. Like you said, if Carmelo would shoot the ball less and get his teammates more involved, then he would be on a similar level as Mr. LeBron. Granted, that is extremely unfair to expect anyone to be like LeBron (the man in inhuman), but he could narrow the gap.

Your team just lost too, so I understand your frustration and disgust with your team. Let's just see how the next game goes.

----------


## Rwy

I swear what the bulls can accomplish wihtout a star is unreal

Bulls coach is something else

----------


## basketballfan22

WOOOO!!!! I can't believe my Spurs pulled that out. Honestly, we played like ****ing idiots and didn't deserve the win; but we got it anyway. I am pretty sure my Spurs have given me so many heart attacks in my lifetime that my life expectancy has been shortened by 10 years. I have no voice, and my fist hurts from punching shit. This series is going to be brutal.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I swear what the bulls can accomplish wihtout a star is unreal
> 
> Bulls coach is something else


Tom Thibodeau is absolutely amazing. I would only put Gregg Popovich ahead of him. The Chicago Bulls are the San Antonio Spurs of the Eastern Conference. They play intelligently, great defense, and have no selfish players. I love watching them play.

----------


## Rwy

Now that was a god old fashion ass kicking


Pacers played like the kNicks game one. LIke they had it in the bag

----------


## basketballfan22

I am terrified of Memphis. It would not surprise me in the least bit if they make it to the Finals. They are big, tough, hard-nosed, and play with a lot of effort. If it happens to be a Spurs-Grizzlies Western Conference Finals, then Memphis will pose the same problems and difficulties that they did in the first round of the 2011 playoffs. The rest of these playoffs is going to be difficult for the Spurs.

----------


## Rwy

Spurs have been great in regular season but have had issues in the playoffs. Its something Spurs fans probably freak about

Bulls getting under pretty boy heat players. Its games like these that make you realize they def wouldnt have the stones to play in the 90's

----------


## basketballfan22

> Spurs have been great in regular season but have had issues in the playoffs. Its something Spurs fans probably freak about
> 
> Bulls getting under pretty boy heat players. Its games like these that make you realize they def wouldnt have the stones to play in the 90's


We won 10 straight in last year's playoffs, and 5 straight this year, so I don't entirely agree with you. I believe what it is is that the Spurs are very smart and play great fundamental basketball almost all the time. Teams (even teams with greater talent) are not used to playing at a consistently high level, which is mandatory in the playoffs. The only way a team can beat San Antonio is if they play smart basketball. Eventually, however, the Spurs run into a team that plays intelligent basketball (specifically in the later rounds); and this team is just more talented.

Also, I don't think it is just the Heat that would have a tough time playing basketball in the 90s and prior. Most players are used to being babied now by the officials. The Heat were scary good though yesterday. I am not sure if there is a team that can beat them when they are playing angry and at their best. I hope I am wrong though.

----------


## Rwy

Man my bad. I thought it was only a couple of years ago they lost in first round. Man I am getting forgetful lol

----------


## basketballfan22

> Man my bad. I thought it was only a couple of years ago they lost in first round. Man I am getting forgetful lol


Nah man, you are correct. I think I was just a little sensitive after our loss last night. I am sorry. Since 2009, the Spurs have been eliminated in the first round twice; so that makes twice in five years. I think I have blocked those years out and try and hold on to our postseason success last year and the years prior to 2009. Sadly, I am beginning to realize that our championship days are over.  :Frown:

----------


## Rwy

You never know. Although Miami looked unstoppable last night. Wade is playing out of his mind too.

----------


## basketballfan22

Well that game was much needed. I was not feeling good about our chances; but for once, Golden State was not making every basket under the sun!

----------


## Rwy

Seriously playoff basketball is when you learn pretenders from the real thing

The KNICKS are terrible

----------


## basketballfan22

> Seriously playoff basketball is when you learn pretenders from the real thing
> 
> The KNICKS are terrible


Yeah, I agree with that statement. I wouldn't say that the Knicks are "terrible" though. I just believe the Pacers are the superior team. Indiana should give Miami a run for their money.

----------


## Rwy

where the **** has this been the whole series

Its like they do this shit to piss you off even more.

----------


## basketballfan22

You are preaching to the choir man. Way too many close games for my liking in the Spurs series. Next round against Memphis is going to be brutal!

----------


## Rwy

Did something happen between Duncan and Richard Jefferson?


He bumped him last game. I read an article about it. You could see they really dislike each other

----------


## basketballfan22

Yeah, there is nothing to it. Richard Jefferson never panned out as a Spur during the two years he was there, and he always gets booed in San Antonio. I think Richard let his pride get in the way, and he wanted to enact revenge on his former team by eliminating them in the playoffs. He acted like an idiot by not allowing Cory Joseph use the traction pad near the scorer's table. Cory is a young player, so the veterans helped him out. Manu pushed Jefferson first, then Timmy gave him another shove.

----------


## basketballfan22

Wow! I was not expecting that. I know the rest of the series is going to be WAYYYY tougher than Game 1. For once I wasn't stressed out so much.

----------


## Rwy

Spurs looked great.

----------


## basketballfan22

Yeah, but we can't expect Zach Randolph to only get 2 points again. Also we have to be prepared for the Grizzlies when our 3's aren't going down at such a high percentage.

----------


## Rwy

Shut up and stop being debbie down you are in the western finals!!!! lol 

I honestly think you guys have a good shot to go the distance. I like your team. Its hard not to. Although I like the pacers too. I just love guys that play hard on both ends of the floor

----------


## basketballfan22

> Shut up and stop being debbie down you are in the western finals!!!! lol 
> 
> I honestly think you guys have a good shot to go the distance. I like your team. Its hard not to. Although I like the pacers too. I just love guys that play hard on both ends of the floor


Lmao. I can't help it! I am never satisfied or complacent with my Spurs until they are hoisting up the Larry O'Brien Trophy. I have seen many teams come back from the brink of extinction. I realize I hold my team to a rather unattainable level of excellence, but the success I have been fortunate enough to have as a fan is responsible.

I love watching the Pacers play too, but I think the Heat will be too much. I hope I am wrong though. I don't think David Stern and the NBA would be too happy to see a Spurs-Pacers matchup in the Finals, lol. Personally, I would love it.

----------


## Rwy

I hate him. I dont think Adam Silver will be any better

----------


## basketballfan22

I used to like David Stern, but I am not as big of a fan as I used to be.

Despite the big lead we enjoyed for the majority of the game, it was a lot more difficult than the last one. It is great going up 2-0 though. If we win one game in Memphis, then our chances of advancing are pretty good.

----------


## basketballfan22

The ****ing Heat are fortunate they escaped with a win. I love watching Roy Hibbert play. This series is going to be tough, and LeBron is going to have to continue to play out of this world if the Heat are to advance. I have to admit that I am not as afraid of Miami as I was. I am confident my Spurs are capable of beating them if San Antonio is fortunate enough to make it to the Finals.

----------


## Rwy

Larry Bird put together what a ****ing team. Too nad Donnie Walsh is getting all the credit

The NBA should be afraid of the pacers. They are young and only going to get better,

----------


## basketballfan22

Good job Indiana! Although I predict Miami will advance, I would not be surprised in the least if the Pacers eliminate them.

----------


## basketballfan22

3-0 baby!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

4-0 sweep! Miami or Indiana will have their hands full with the Spurs in the Finals. It is nice to finally return to the Finals after 6 long years.

----------


## humbleman

How about those Knicks?
Wackest team ever!

----------

